# AC / DC Konzert



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Hoi,

Wollte frage wer von euch so viel Glück hatte ein Karte für das AC DC Konzert zu bekommen?

Ich selber hatte leider nicht so viel Glück.... hab es heute morgen auch wieder versucht, leider bin ich wieder nicht auf [font=arial, sans-serif]Ticketcorner gekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ne Karte für den 25.05. in Hannover, die hab ich aber schon vor Weihnachten bestellt! Und bei Eventim scheint es immer noch welche zu geben!?

Edith sehe, gerade, dass du Schweizer bist... ok da wird bei eventim nichts aufgelistet


----------



## Skatero (15. Januar 2010)

Die Tickets waren doch etwa nach 30 Minuten ausverkauft. Du meinst doch das Konzert in Bern oder?
Ich hatte auch kein Erfolg.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Die waren nach 12 Minuten ausverkauft.....

und heute haben sie wieder 1000 vertickt. auch klein glück.


----------

